# My Pink Bird Performs tricks [Video]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Who said birds can't learn tricks...

I taught Dante de Rose few simple tricks: 

Shake hands (finger is a better word for a bird's owner );
Waves; and 
Kiss.
in command. 

Here is a video of him performing only two tricks (as I have yet to figure out an angle to film the kiss without actually showing a lot of a human). 

In the video, you will hear "hello" (s) few times. The creature who was saying it was Dante himself. Then @1:14 of the video, you will be able to hear him imitating my giggle. 

He is one smart bird. I am still planning to teach him more ^_^

I love the fact that he trusts us and loves to be close to us :wub:

Enjoy 





Kat


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh that was great thank you for sharing


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very cute, and what a smart bird.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How wonderful...if I didn't have my own pinkie I'd be going crazy with envy. Dusty wants to cuddle more than anyone I have ever know......cockatoos:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't know that a bird could be cuddley, but your Dante sure is!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: Oh Dante!!! You're a sweetie pie!!! and so very smart!! I look forward to watching him learn new tricks all the time. Heck, maybe he'll be in a boat floating around the pool some day. 

I just saw a video on FB of two birds, the one keeps saying to the other "You're so cute" "I want to kiss you.....smooth" Did you see that one?

It's amazing what they can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat -- looks like a Spoiled Maltese, un, I mean Parrot to me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've never seen a bird so loving of tickling and cuddling.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

he is so cute and loves to cuddle:wub2:
I love your video:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, he is a complete cuddlebug!!! Love the purring so much. You have him trained well!! Dante is such a beautiful color. What does Snowy and Crystal think of him??? Do they love him too??? Thank you for sharing!!! I loved the video................:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love your video Kat, what a fun, intelligent little bird Dante is. Very beautiful too, I have never seen one as pretty as that.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, your bird is absolutely gorgeous and a genius too. I just love your posts and videos that you do:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet video, Kat! Dante is one smart birdie but I'm not surprised. You spend so much quality time with your furry and feathery family that they are always learning new things! I loved hearing him purr and mimic your laughing! You have such a lovely laugh. Very girly!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Kat-I loved your video.:aktion033: Your bird is so smart! He is beautiful, too. I just love it when he purrs.:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dante is such a little cuddle bug, Kat and so smart and talented! Incredible! 

Enjoyed watching your lovely video of Dante! So cute! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I jus LOVE Dante!! I, too, had no idea that birds can be so cuddly or maybe you've been really lucky with all your cuddly furpals Kat. It must also have something to do with your training and sweet nature. Love Dante vids and look forward to more


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWW, hes so cute and smart!:thumbsup:
i love how he loves to be cuddled!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that you loved the video guys :chili:

haha and I am not surprised to read some say that they didn't know that birdies can be cuddly. I didn't know that myself. When I looked up this breed: Mr. Pinkie's breed, it did mention that they don't like to be excluded from their human families as pets. I see it fitting to Dante's temperament. If you wanna see him so happy, give him a cuddle or interact with him :wub: I have to admit that he wasn't as cuddly at first. Once you build the trust, you have them so loving forever. In other words, it isn't easy to break their trust with you once it is built. Dante de Rose feels the safest when he is on your foot or shoulder or chest or on your head or anywhere on you or an inch away from you:HistericalSmiley: ... if you notice him dropping himself on the ground in the video to be cuddled. If he was on your shoulder, he would drop his head on your chest for a cuddle AWWWWH :wub: I love him so much.



Sylie said:


> How wonderful...if I didn't have my own pinkie I'd be going crazy with envy. Dusty wants to cuddle more than anyone I have ever know......cockatoos:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Please send my kisses to Dusty :wub: and also send her Dante's "I love you" words  I know that his words makes her ring the bell :HistericalSmiley: , but that is why I love her character :wub:



The A Team said:


> :aktion033::aktion033: Oh Dante!!! You're a sweetie pie!!! and so very smart!! I look forward to watching him learn new tricks all the time. Heck, maybe he'll be in a boat floating around the pool some day.
> 
> I just saw a video on FB of two birds, the one keeps saying to the other "You're so cute" "I want to kiss you.....smooth" Did you see that one?
> 
> It's amazing what they can do. :thumbsup:


haha Pat, we never know what he'll do next. He is a fast learner, that's for sure :thumbsup:

oh I did not see that video in FB..sounds SO ADORABLE :wub: gotta go searching for it. 



Snowbody said:


> Kat -- looks like a Spoiled Maltese, un, I mean Parrot to me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've never seen a bird so loving of tickling and cuddling.


Dante de Rose fits an SB or SP (spoiled birdie/parrot) lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Kat, he is a complete cuddlebug!!! Love the purring so much. You have him trained well!! Dante is such a beautiful color. What does Snowy and Crystal think of him??? Do they love him too??? Thank you for sharing!!! I loved the video................:chili:


Snowy thinks that Dante is somehow like an eatable turkey or chicken :blush: Snowy has prey drive towards birds and guinea pigs. That is why, if I let Dante de Rose out of his bird house, I let him walk in a room where Snowy isn't in. 

Crystal on the other hand, loves him. She showers him with kisses <3 a complete sweetheart towards him. 

Romeo is a tiger. so no free interaction between Dante and Romeo - just like the case with Snowy. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a sweet video, Kat! Dante is one smart birdie but I'm not surprised. You spend so much quality time with your furry and feathery family that they are always learning new things! I loved hearing him purr and mimic your laughing! You have such a lovely laugh. Very girly!


We are guessing that Dante learned the "purr" from Romeo because he didn't purr when being cuddled before; only recently he started the purr sound when cuddled. Romeo isn't allowed to freely interact with Dante, however, Dante is put in his birdie house (high leveled) so Romeo and Snowy can not reach him when he is in his own bird house. But, Romeo does get the cuddles from the humans and he DOES purr, so we are thinking that Dante has spent enough time, hearing that purr while we cuddled Romeo in the room where Dante's house is kept. 

awwh I do spend the time with these precious pets; I love them so much. I have to admit, I am a marshmallow in front of them :blush: I don't know why, but they melt my heart and I can't help it but do my best to take care of the ones who appear in my life.



aprilb said:


> I just love it when he purrs.:wub:


haha April, we were surprised when we recently discovered that he learned how to purr when being pet.



Johita said:


> I jus LOVE Dante!! I, too, had no idea that birds can be so cuddly or maybe you've been really lucky with all your cuddly furpals Kat. It must also have something to do with your training and sweet nature. Love Dante vids and look forward to more


awwh I am glad that you Love Dante just like us  :wub: I swear, we can't resist him when he calls out for us. 

Red Breasted Cockatoos / galahs (Dante's breed) in general love to be around their family (including the human kind when they are kept as pets), the better you take care of them (and by that I mean spend the time with them and train them), the better parrots they become. 
I did have to build the trust with Dante at the beginning before he allowed me to cuddle him while he is being right on the ground :w00t: if you notice in the video, he drops himself on the ground just to get the cuddle and he totally loves it :wub: if he was on your shoulder, he would drop himself on your chest - then he gets a gentle hug and cuddles. Again, he loves it. He is a total love bug:wub:

now that he trusts me, he easily learns whatever. I so wanna post a video of him kissing on command (putting his beak close while making the *muaah* sound)




mfa said:


> AWWW, hes so cute and smart!:thumbsup:
> i love how he loves to be cuddled!:wub:


and I love the new siggie of Pearlan and flowers :wub: simply BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Snowy thinks that Dante is somehow like an eatable turkey or chicken :blush: Snowy has prey drive towards birds and guinea pigs. That is why, if I let Dante de Rose out of his bird house, I let him walk in a room where Snowy isn't in.
> 
> Crystal on the other hand, loves him. She showers him with kisses <3 a complete sweetheart towards him.
> 
> ...



thank you dear Kat! kisses to S, C, B, D!:wub2:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Kat.... you're successfully poisoned me with Dante!!! If I were to stay near your place sure gonna 'kidnap' her back =p Dante is cockatoo right? did the wings clipped or he still can fly? I once dream of getting 1 for my self but I've yet too know bout the care sheet and it seems like the price of getting 1 of them is more costly than getting new puppy o.0


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, your Dante is the prettiest bird I have ever seen,:tender: his colors are stunning.:wub: I loved the video he is a lover boy for sure


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

He's the most beautiful bird I've ever seen. Of course, when you whistled, Kat, my 3 are barking their blooming heads off! LOL
xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he's adorable Kat, I never thought a bird could look happy but he does.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> thank you dear Kat! kisses to S, C, B, D!:wub2:


:hugging:



muchan said:


> Kat.... you're successfully poisoned me with Dante!!! If I were to stay near your place sure gonna 'kidnap' her back =p Dante is cockatoo right? did the wings clipped or he still can fly? I once dream of getting 1 for my self but I've yet too know bout the care sheet and it seems like the price of getting 1 of them is more costly than getting new puppy o.0


 :HistericalSmiley: Pinkies are addicting .. I think I should've put a warning before opening thread. Dante de Rose is a cockatoo. Galah is the specific name of the breed. Despite the fact that Dante de Rose is TOO pink and Rosey, he is a boy  the breed comes in only this coloring. Dante's wings were clipped. He can still fly a little ('bout a feet or less). Caring for them is not too complicated. 
here is a useful article: click here 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat, your Dante is the prettiest bird I have ever seen,:tender: his colors are stunning.:wub: I loved the video he is a lover boy for sure


Glad that u loved it Paula 



KAG said:


> , when you whistled, Kat, my 3 are barking their blooming heads off! LOL
> xoxoxoxoxxo


:HistericalSmiley: 5% of the whistling was from Dante himself. That last whistle sound in the very last minute of the video was him LOL 



Maglily said:


> he's adorable Kat, I never thought a bird could look happy but he does.


He does when u cuddle him :wub:


----------

